# green blanket video



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

here is a video link of my tank: 




check it out, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice!!! I especially love the driftwood!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats a lot of co2 coming out of that airstone .

Cool setup. I like.

The angelfish will not be happy in that small tank long term and I would swap it out for a dwarf gourami as your 'center fish'

otherwise excellent!!!


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks guys. i actually bought a couple more plants today. i added dwarf baby tears and blyxa japonica to go along the back.

that is not an airstone. it's actually a chopstick diffuser. i have a nano glass diffuser, but it doesn't quite work as well. i will provide a new video soon!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

leomessi said:


> thanks guys. i actually bought a couple more plants today. i added dwarf baby tears and blyxa japonica to go along the back.
> 
> that is not an airstone. it's actually a chopstick diffuser. i have a nano glass diffuser, but it doesn't quite work as well. i will provide a new video soon!


I think that's a little too much CO2 as well. Do you even measure your CO2 content?
Your angle is introuble, it has a sunken stomach. It can't even swim propertly. I think I saw one other fish with a sunken stomach as well. This could be a cast of parasite worm or tubucolosis(sp?)
Aside from that, it looks like a very good begining. The light is huge by the way. I've never seen such a big light before.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I think that's a little too much CO2 as well. Do you even measure your CO2 content?
> Your angle is introuble, it has a sunken stomach. It can't even swim propertly. I think I saw one other fish with a sunken stomach as well. This could be a cast of parasite worm or tubucolosis(sp?)
> Aside from that, it looks like a very good begining. The light is huge by the way. I've never seen such a big light before.


i measure my co2 levels the best way possible for myself and that's through ph tests. ph levels in my tank are roughly at 7.0 and it's been pretty stable. i also look for signs as to whether the fish are gasping for air at the surface of the water.

i've had the angel for a good while now and as far as i can tell, it's healthy. 

i use seachem excel, but are there other ferts you guys would recommend with the type of plants that i have?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

leomessi said:


> i've had the angel for a good while now and as far as i can tell, it's healthy.


 No offense intented-










an angelfish this size, with a body the size of a quarter, if properly looked after, kept in the correct water conditions, and fed an ideal diet, will become a 3.5"+ body 8" total height adult in about 100 days. Most of that growth will be apparent in the first sixty or seventy days.









I grew this fish out to the size of a large human hand from a quarter size juvie in three months a few years ago.

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=100_4698.flv

Here he is on the right enjoying some delicious food with his wife on the left.

These fish were kept in rediculously pristine conditions. Water changes every 48 hours, pH 6.8, hardness almost nil, nitrate rarely over 5, some small tetras, but I've also grown angels out in Toronto tap with weekly water changes in a community tank and the growout is a little bit longer but at most it should take four months to get a small angelfish to full size.

The being in a 10 gallon and the amount of current both can't be helping. Again, no offense intended.


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

hmm. well, i feed my angel a mix of flake food and frozen blood worms. it doesn't eat that much. i see it eating the plants in the tank all the time, but i've also been recommended to feed it some spinach. 

what would you recommend as a mid-top swimmer instead of the angel?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Someone recommended that you feed a fish that eats exclusively other fish in the wild spinach.

 

I suspect it's sick at this point. You aren't supposed to give them bloodworms. A high quality fish based diet supplemented with baby guppies is ideal. Something like new life spectrum pellet formula would be good. You can supplement with mysis shrimp to about 10% of the diet.


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

hey guys. here is another video update of my tank:


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Its a fantastic layout and looks great but thats too much current for that little angel and he doesn't look good. No offense. Have you changed his diet at all?

Great tank.


----------



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

very nice try to add neon tetra or some fishes with red colour


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great!

What is that rotala plant? Is it ordinary Indica or Mexicana?

How many algae eaters do you have there?


----------

